
Why free speech matters on campus - Jarred
http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-free-speech-matters-on-campus-1463093280
======
Kristine1975
Archive link that doesn't require sign-in:
[http://archive.is/XxkBv](http://archive.is/XxkBv)

It's interesting that the article only talks about the threat to free speech
on campuses by "safe spaces" and completely ignores the ongoing censorship of
students/faculty members that are critical of Israel:
[https://theintercept.com/2016/02/16/greatest-threat-to-
free-...](https://theintercept.com/2016/02/16/greatest-threat-to-free-speech-
in-the-west-criminalizing-activism-against-israeli-occupation/) (third section
talks about campuses)

